
New ATM hack uses "trigger" card - jwb119
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227135.700-cash-machines-hacked-to-spew-out-card-details.html
======
kiwidrew
I've always thought it was rather silly (and extremely overkill) to use
Windows as the operating system for an ATM. After all, an ATM has relatively
simple requirements, which haven't really changed all that much in the last
ten years. Of course, this is Diebold we're talking about. Back in the days of
voting machine bashing a common refrain was "they make ATMs, so surely they
know how to make a voting machine secure". Well, perhaps we made the wrong
assumption about how secure their ATMs really were... :)

------
Tangurena
The only solution to this is going to be something like what Heartland is
going to have to do - encrypt everything from the card swipe all the way to
the banks on the other end.

In case you have forgotten, Heartland processes about 100,000,000 credit card
transactions per month and for a period of time last year, some trojans were
operating that were harvesting the magnetic tracks of swiped cards. The
trojans hid on the hard drive, and until auditors started looking at the temp
files on the drives (and matching what created the temp filess) the stuff
hidden in unallocated drive areas weren't found.

[http://www.storefrontbacktalk.com/securityfraud/heartlands-n...](http://www.storefrontbacktalk.com/securityfraud/heartlands-
new-encryption-strategy-let-em-in-but-limit-how-much-they-can-get/)

[http://www.storefrontbacktalk.com/securityfraud/heartland-
sn...](http://www.storefrontbacktalk.com/securityfraud/heartland-sniffer-hid-
in-unallocated-portion-of-disk/)

------
asciilifeform
Re: Windows: ATMs with a BSOD are still a common sight in the DC area.

